# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Bittere smaak

## mariaregina1956

ik heb sinds een paar weken een bittere smaak in de mond, hoe komt dat?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vervelend dat je zo'n bittere smaak in je mond hebt. Hoe het nou echt komt is moeilijk te verklaren, wel wordt de link met pijnboompitten veel gelegd met de bittere smaak in de mond. Verder heb ik ook echt geen idee  :Frown:  Hoop voor je dat het na een tijdje vanzelf verdwijnt. Heb ergens wel gevonden dat kroepoek blijkt te helpen tegen bittere smaak in de mond, maar of dit echt helpt  :Confused: 

Iig heel veel succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi hoi,

Zoals Sylvia zegt waren er veel links met bepaalde soorten pijnboompitten die zorgen voor een bittere smaak...
Verder kan de bittere smaak komen door een (beginnende) onsteking of het gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen/antibiotica...
Verder las ik "Een bittere smaak in de mond kan worden veroorzaakt door gal dat teruggestroomd is in de maag en vandaar naar de mond. Deze conditie ontstaat door enorme congestie in de darmen. In plaats van op juiste manier door te schuiven, wordt een deel van de darminhoud teruggeduwd en dit brengt gas en andere irriterende bestanddelen in de hogere regionen van het maagdarm stelsel. Gal in de mond verandert de pH-waarde (zuur- base balans) van het speeksel dramatisch, wat de zuiverende eigenschappen vermindert en de mond vatbaar maakt voor infecties. (antwoord van een medicus op www.dokter.nl)
De bittere smaak verzachten zou kunnen door; After Eight chocolaatjes, mint kauwgom/ tandpasta/mondwater, peterselie, zoute producten... alsh et van de medicijnen komt dan trekt de smaak na de kuur weg, als het van de pijnboompitten komt dan zou de smaak ook weg moeten trekken na verloop van tijd...
Hopelijk vind je snel de oorzaak bij jou en ene oplossing! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

